#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Advanced 2016 Admission Schedule of IITs and ISM

## amos.0119

1. The following admission schedule is applicable to those candidates who have accepted seats in various programs (other than preparatory courses) through JEE (Advanced) 2016.

2. In case the reporting schedule of any institute is not updated in the below table or for more details, please look at the websites of respective Institutes.

3. Schedule and venues for preparatory courses are announced separately. Please click here to see the details.

4. The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.

For Admission Schedule of IITs and ISM: Click Here:

All those candidates who accepted seats in NITs/IIITs/IIEST/Other-GFTIs must report at their respective 
institutes during 22-26 July 2016Seat acceptance fee refund requests from candidates whose 
seats were cancelled will be considered from 20th July 2016.

For the academic year 2016-17 92 institutes are taking part in the Joint entrance exam, which includes 22 IITs, ISM, 31 NITs, 20 IIITs and 18 Other-Government Funded Technical Institutes (Other-GFTIs).





  Similar Threads: CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round Schedule JEE- Advanced 2016 Host Institutes and Schedule for Preparatory Course Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details Part 2 JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

